# Game Crazy Themed Party



## redwood49er (Nov 6, 2011)

we do a themed party each year for our halloween bashes...have done the following so far: fear factor, star wars, hollywood/movies, american history, heroes vs villians, and this year was a completely really cool carnival of the undead. (we can provide some cool photos and examples of what we did for previous years for those interested) ....so next year looks to be Game Crazy theme...the thought is for it to be games of all kind, all time frames...i.e. atari to arcade games to board games to xbox, etc...you get the drift. seems like we could literally go crazy on ideas (we go a bit extreme on our parties). When i tried to google the theme it of course just gave me party games...not what i intended to search. anyone done a theme like this? any suggestions or thoughts? so far we have started by my husband making his version of battleshots (yep...battleship but he has built the ships and instead of pegs they hold shots!) awesome! we have kids and adults both at our parties so try to have things geared towards both. this is my first post here, but i have looked at posts for a few years (this site helped us with the hollywood/movies theme quite a bit and my husband and brother-in-law are on here somewhere as well). thanks for any input and have lots of ideas and examples for anyone that needs them for themes we have done before (and maybe some themes we have yet to do) ;o)


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

Hello  We are thinking of going with a Hollywood theme this year for Halloween. Any help in ideas, examples, photos, etc., that you would like to give would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## redwood49er (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi there - might want to also browse the site for ideas as we got many of the ideas for the Hollywood Theme when we did it a few years ago. Unfortunately our hard drive with all our photos has gone down ...so until it is recovered I only have a few photos from that year. I can try to describe the various things we did as well. 
The main thing that helped in both decoration and activity was the movie props. We had a list of movie props for people to discover though out the house and a sheet of paper that listed various movies, then they had to list the movie prop to the specific movie. A few photos I have of those, like we printed out a cover from Iron Man and glued it to a magazine, had framed photos from different movie scenes that seemed like historical things - such as a group military platoon photo from ...hmmm, i think it was Forest Gump or some movie that had a war group photo. We made ID badges for people as they entered for their "secured entry" that were from the Umbrella Corporation from Resident Evil. We had a vote for Harvey Dent sign. Taped to the fridge we had an Initech TPS Cover Sheet from Office Space. A Newspaper flyer about the Saving the Clocktower from Back to the Future. Of course there was a bloody big axe in the shower to go with Psycho, etc. Pretty much all images are available online to grab and turn into whatever you wish. 
We ordered from Oriental Trading Co a personalized backdrop of a Now Showing Banner for Photo Ops. 
Hollywood plates, napkins, etc. and a red carpet layout to the entry like the Oscars – also used Oscar type trophies as prizes with a Walk of Fame Star that we wrote their name and what they won, Best Costume, Best Themed Costume, etc. I tried attaching some photos, hopefully it works.


----------

